# 22-250 steel plate penetration



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I just got back from the desert, and took some videos shooting a 3/8 steel plate at a little over 50 meters. I tried 5 different ammo. they all went thru the plate...


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

the video are not in order I shoot them...


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)




----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

this is the 2nd try with the Hornady V-max, I dont know what happened but the sound cut off?!!! the hole is larger than the rem or ferderal ammo


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

2nd try with the superformance vmax. it went thru the plate, I dont know what happened at the first try..


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

remigton express rifle 55 gr


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> Have you been talking to youngdon on ways to quickly increase your post count??LOL


LOL, I'm having some techincal difficulty uploading the videos to youtube from my phone, so one at the time...lol and yes its good for my post count...LOL


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I uploaded this one again and the sounds seems to be working...
Hornady Vmax


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Use spray paint and then you can tell the difference if it was a hit or not. At 50 yds it should go through it. even at 100 yds. it should go through it. Black paint is the easyest to see.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I had bought a can but forgot it at home...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very cool ! Any day out shooting is a good day. The 22-250 is a great round for sure. The Ruger I had would just not hold zero no matter what I tried with it. I'd get two within a half inch and the next shot would be 4" high and to the left 4". Traded it and bought a .223. Haven't shot any steel plates with it but sure am gonna try just to see what it will do. Thanks for sharing those video's with us.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The demonstrations are greatly appreciated, it will give a lot of members a better idea of the power behind the 250. Though listening to the gong or dinner bells made me hungry and I'm sure for you also with the walking back and forth.Again Thanks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting those loic


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks lioc. Very interesting stuff. Makes me want to go out shooting.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have put holes in steel plate with a Savage Stricker. The hand gun that was a bolt gun, it would do 223 velocitys in a 15 inch barrel.


----------

